
Uber and Lyft pricing algorithms charge more in non-white areas - MindGods
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2246202-uber-and-lyft-pricing-algorithms-charge-more-in-non-white-areas/
======
cbhl
Based on my experience, the confounding factor here is driver preferences.

Drivers still have preferences about staying in certain areas of town. In the
old taxi-based model, you'd have a fixed price, but unreliable service -- the
driver might never show up, or the driver at a taxi stand at an airport might
reject your destination. Under the apps, if that happens, at least you get a
notification and assigned a new driver.

